

A statistical study of inversions (slash chords) in popular music - davec
http://www.hooktheory.com/blog/statistical-study-inversions-slash-chords-popular-music/

======
rumcajz
Pretty in line with classical music theory. Further, one would expect that
I6/4 chord which was not functionally analysed in the article will be in
majority of cases followed by V chord, possibly the two chords sharing the
same bass note.

~~~
onions
Actually, in popular music I'd expect I6/4 not to resolve normally to V in a
lot of cases, since that's a cadence that sounds characteristically old. I'd
expect to a lot of I6/4 straight back to tonic (alternating bass line) or
deceptively to vi.

